
A Summer Without Sunspots - olivermarks
https://spaceweatherarchive.com/2019/09/26/a-summer-without-sunspots/
======
chrisco255
The next solar cycle is predicted to be about half as strong as 24, possibly
leading up to a grand solar minimum not seen since the Maunder minimum in
1645. Based on historical records as well as ice core and tree ring data,
there will be a profound effect on climate if this turns out to be true.

NASA prediction: [https://youtu.be/jP9_4uoEdKg](https://youtu.be/jP9_4uoEdKg)

~~~
jansan
If you think global warming is no fun, you haven't seen what global cooling
will do.

~~~
delfinom
Except that global warming is so out of hand that the 0.3 degree cooling
effect means absolutely nothing now. Back in the 1600s, there wasn't much in
the ways of industrialization and pollution to warm the planet.

~~~
Yetanfou
Can you point at the data you based your claim that _global warming is so out
of hand that the 0.3 degree cooling effect means absolutely nothing now_ on?
I've been going over a lot (and I mean a __lot __) of data from many different
sources. What I mostly noticed is that the temperature has been going up
steadily from the early 1900s to around the mid '40s, after which it went down
again until the mid '70s, after which it went up again. The current warm
period seems to resemble both the Roman warm period (~350BCE-450CE) as well as
the Viking age/Medieval climate anomaly, two relatively warm periods in recent
history. The Roman warm period was followed by the Dark ages cold period
(~450-850CE), the Viking age/Medieval climate anomaly by the Little Ice Age
(~1350-1850CE). Judging by previous data it is likely that the current warm
period will also be followed by a cold period, just as has happened countless
times already.

------
jedimastert
I just this last year took my technician (american) ham radio test, but I'm
having a hard time remembering my propagation rules (there wasn't a heavy
emphasis because it doesn't really affect the 2m and 70cm bands that I'm
actually allowed to use). I recall that the solar cycle coming around means
better propagation, but I can't remember which bands and how much. Can someone
help me out?

~~~
celias
Top Google hit, apparently from 1996 [http://www.arrl.org/here-comes-the-
sun](http://www.arrl.org/here-comes-the-sun)

Some other sites
[http://www.solarham.net/index.htm](http://www.solarham.net/index.htm)
[https://hamradioschool.com/sunspots-and-
propagation/](https://hamradioschool.com/sunspots-and-propagation/)

~~~
sverige
TLDR: Since we're at the minimum now, if you want to chase DX, stick to the
30, 40, 80, and 160 meter bands at night. You might get something on 15, 17,
or 20 meters. It will be a few years before the higher bands open up again.

There's a nice chart of when you can get DX in each band in this article:

[https://www.eham.net/newham/bands](https://www.eham.net/newham/bands)

